# your most frustrating reservoir???



## cllmsl1 (Apr 14, 2004)

i was curious as to what you all think is the most frustrating reservoir in central ohio??? i am a bass guy, and would have to say alum. i occassionally catch a couple of largemouth there, but have yet to catch a smallie in 3 yrs!!! alum pretty much kicks my tail every time i put in. on that note, if anybody has any alum bass advice feel free to send me a message, otherwise i would at least feel a little comfort knowing there are others out there who are destine to skunk out on a particular body of water. thanks!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

AHA!!!
delaware for crappies gets my vote  
i've fished it 3 times and haven't got a fix on big fish yet  
i will however,attribute part of my lacklustre performance on conditions.first time i ever saw the lake was during the tourney last year,hereafter known as the "snow,sleet,rain,wind,cold crappie bowl" or "crappy bowl".
two times this year were during frontal conditions,but though i didn't put a huge effort into it,i should have still been able to at least find some kind of pattern  
if anyone sees a 4 sale sign on my boat and tackle at delaware after the tourney,you'll know why


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I have to say my first 2 years of Hoover were really hard but then after I got a good feel for the lake I caught fish on a very regular basis (even eyes)


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

funny you should mention that,mike.fred said about the same thing.


but then you two aren't what i'd perceive as poster guys for hoover   
if you act right,i might let you have the front seat to get reaquainted pretty soon


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Buckeye Lake for me. I'm bad enough there I don't even bother anymore.


----------



## rex (Apr 17, 2006)

I would like to hear from anyone who does well at buckeye lake. Its pretty slim pickings there unless you want small channels.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm hit or miss on Buckeye. My best day ever was on the ice about 3 maybe 4 years ago with Craig Fletcher. We caught 42 eyes in 2 to 2.5 hours. I think we may of caught one or 2 crappies but that is a day I'll never forget. Misfit and I had a couple of decent days a couple years ago in spring. I dont really get out there other than ice season and maybe spring.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Those Hoover bass keep you coming back. Cast after cast into great looking cover--not one hit. Then just when your concentration is gone-Whammm- a big mama is tail walking away from your boat. "How did I miss that one"?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i rarely chase bass anymore,but i do know that hoover can be a bear for those who are not familiar with it,or those who are stuck beating the banks.guys who have fished it for awhile,and are willing to work deeper structure when called for,will be more consistent.


----------



## oeterror (Jan 22, 2006)

All of the lakes that are unlimited horse power, for sure. I call fishing these lakes around here like taking a muliple vitamin, "one a day". I swear if it wasn't for my trips to lake Erie, smallie fishing, I may get rid of my 18 ft tracker. These lakes are not really that big, and are fished so hard! Then the jet skis, baja boats, cuttys, and those distracting bikinis. I haven't the desire to fish at night too much. So, it is the small boat when the weather heats up, looking for the barely used water, or wading a creek, or golfing.


----------



## luv2fishnhunt83 (Apr 26, 2006)

alum for me because it is so big all the fish are spread everywhere!!


----------



## sawguy1 (Nov 23, 2005)

hoover is a bad one for me i can catch alot of crappie there but no size to them and have yet to land a saugeye ye.t i gave up a few years ago after i bought a biger boat and motor. as far as buckeye goes iv seen some guys catch some nice crappie and saugeye at night at northsore boat ramp in late jan and feb.I live here near the lake and wont fish in now the water is almost 70dgree when buckeye is that warm the fish look and teast funny i think


----------



## SirBass26 (Mar 21, 2006)

Cant really get the feel for Hoover ~Sir~


----------



## whitebass (Apr 18, 2004)

Mine is Hargus Lake in circleville . I call it headache lake. There ar eso many zebra mussells in there you can't even let your line touch any cover. My last trip was over 10 years ago. Mine line was cut 12 different times. I should have tried braid , but then 10 years ago there wasn't the big braided line market like it was today. I think there was a line called GORILLA BRAID Made by stren. I thinkI might even still have a spool of it around here. I know some of you like zebra mussells b/c they filter the water pretty good. My last trip there as I was putting my boat in at the ramp, I seen something all over the ramp under the water. So Like a dummy I put my hand underwater to see what it was, and I quickly found out it was zebra mussells. After moving a little ways across the lake. trolling motor only, my hand started to burn. When I looked at my hand it was covered with my own blood. My finger tips were shredded. It was the most blood I had all over my boat , and worst off it was all from me.My first experience with zebra mussells was not a good one. That was my worst day out on the water. I really hate that lake.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Griggs for S'eyes. I live practically on top of Griggs and have to travel to alum or hoover for my fix. Now to take the grandkids out for panfish, Griggs is tops.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Not that I have done terrible nor great fishing wise, but that lake is full of idiots. I once saw over a hundred boats rafted together there. Plus every person in Central Ohio with a boat over 30' seems to think that Alum is a good place to do donuts. If you are going to own a boat that big is Ohio it belong one of two places, The Ohio River or lake Erie.
If you stay late to fish you will see the waves finally die down on the weekends at about midnight. The place is a big bathtube full of tooooooo many boats.

Rob


----------



## Iron_Chef_CD (Jul 16, 2005)

I've fished hoover a few times for the past 5 of 6 years and I get skunked every time, so does my uncle.

In fact I first came across this site after several years of frustration. And even after reading about the twin bridges, fish finders, maps and everything else still not a single bass. 

My uncle may have pulled one or two out but we usually get skunked. And all I've ever caught was a nice sized saugeye that got away and a bunch of those pesky crappie 

Maybe I'll get lucky this year


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Frustrating saugeye coupled with a quiet, natural beauty. I hate the place but can't stay away from it  . It's too much like a woman.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Pleasant Hill for bass.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I hate the place but can't stay away from it . It's too much like a woman.


 now i know why i'm so drawn to it


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

I think hoover is very underrated as far as bass fishing goes. Did very good last year. Caught at least 2 everytime i went out. Even caught a couple of smallmouth. No monsters yet but this may be the year. Alum is a tough place to me. But only fished there a couple of times. All the traffic on the water shys me from fishing there.


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

Let's see, I go pre-fishing on 4/28 for a tournament the next day. Caught 5 bass, 15 lbs, and left each spot after one fish. I also shook a few off and pulled the bait away from a few others. Awesome day, I though I would do well in the tourney. Nope, caught three that were each 11.5" and had a good smallie get off, weighed in no fish. That place puzzles me sometimes!!!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I havent fished much in central, but clearfork mind boggles me.
Either cant find the and getting skunked or fishing right on them and getting skunked.
Kind of gets on your nerves, been there 6 times, got 3 gills to show for it, and I dont even fish for gills
I need a muskie


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

justflippin said:


> Let's see, I go pre-fishing on 4/28 for a tournament the next day. Caught 5 bass, 15 lbs, and left each spot after one fish. I also shook a few off and pulled the bait away from a few others. Awesome day, I though I would do well in the tourney. Nope, caught three that were each 11.5" and had a good smallie get off, weighed in no fish. That place puzzles me sometimes!!!!


 I wouldn't judge any lake based on that cold front last Sat/Sun. Fishing pretty much sucked everywhere. 

Tomorrow (Thu) looks to be a good day. Mostly cloudy, 74, slight chance of showers, South wind 6-13 mph. I might have to play hookey.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I might have to play hookey.


  that was might thought till i was reminded i have another doc appointment at 1:00  
kinda blowsthe whole day


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

misfit said:


> that was might thought till i was reminded i have another doc appointment at 1:00
> kinda blowsthe whole day


Get out in the morning, fish until around 12 and then go to the doc's and tell him to keep it short you've got a date to get back to and then head back to the lake after the doc's. Problem fixed. 

I would have to agree with most and say that Hoover is the most difficult. That is because it's the only lake I fish. Being new to the lake makes things a little tougher but I'm slowly starting to learn the lake and some of the hot spots. I'm hoping to beable to tame that lake soon. That is if the fish would read the rules and be where they are supposed to be when they are supposed to be there.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i agree hoover can be tough.spring is in my opinion,the toughest time though.generally when the weather stablizes in early summer,things get a little more predictable,and fishing is easier.it also depends onwhat you're fishing for and whether or not you have a boat  







> Get out in the morning, fish until around 12 and then go to the doc's and tell him to keep it short you've got a date to get back to and then head back to the lake after the doc's. Problem fixed.


 hahaha!!!!do you remember what time we went out the last time?you know mornings are hard for me,and when i get on the water,you also know i forget what time it is  
the doc would be sitting there all night waiting


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

misfit said:


> when i get on the water,you also know i forget what time it is
> the doc would be sitting there all night waiting


It will make up for all the time that he makes you wait on him.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

HA!!!no way.all the time i've sent waiting on docs the past several years would add up to a loooong vaction at least


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

misfit said:


> HA!!!no way.all the time i've sent waiting on docs the past several years would add up to a loooong vaction at least


You've got to start chipping away somewhere. A couple 6-8 hours is a pretty good start.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

whitebass said:


> Mine is Hargus Lake in circleville . I call it headache lake. .



I do pretty well at hargus, but then again it is my home lake. I never have much in the way of headaches from there always seem to pull a few except for this year, I just can't figure it out this year


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Justflippin' I ran into you at the dock Friday morning before the tournament at Alum. We only caught one fish about 2lbs in 11 hours of pre-fishing. Saturday we caught our limit (8.8 lbs) and placed 3rd. I would agree that Alum is very confusing this time of year.


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

I also agree that "Alum" is the toughest to catch the quality fish. I can catch 1-2 lbers., but the big ones seem to hide from me. I know that the best fish come off of deep structure in the summertime from the cheshire bridge area, and all points south towards the dam, but I haven't had time to investigate. For the guy who hasn't caught a smallie, try up by the dam, with a rattletrap, or medium diving noisy crank, after dark. I really think thats the secret to that lake, "after dark".>BornToFish


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

Hey Nick,

Congrats on finishing in the money!

Do you remember us joking about being able to shake them off that day, well I ended up shaking a few off and leaving at noon. That was one of my best days ever on Alum for weight, caught one that went 5.5 (been trying to post the pic but having trouble), shook a 4 pounder off, and caught two more that were 3+. The next day in the ABA, I caught no keepers, just a bunch of 11" smallies and one nice on that just spit my bait at the boat! Oh well. I think I stayed with my pattern to long the day of the tourney, about 1 pm I went fishing for smallies, started to get something put together but I just ran out of time.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Has to be Atwood Lake.


----------



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

O'Shaughnessey for Bass. More specifically Twin Lakes where fish jump around my boat but won't bite my lure. I'm not givin' up, I'll get 'em.


----------

